# Upgrading HP Z820 BIOS for E5-26xx V2 Ivy Bridge XEON



## roberden (Jan 2, 2009)

Upgrading from a Sandy Bridge based XEON (*E5-26xx*) to an Ivy Bridge XEON (*E5-26xx V2*) on the HP Z820 workstation requires an updated BIOS Bootblock which according to HP is not user programmable. This is the same situation that was presented for the XW9400 when upgrading the XW9400 from a quad-core to a hex-core Opteron. That situation was eventually overcome in a thread in this forum. 

HP would gladly sell you a new motherboard (at around $1,100), but as with the XW9400 there has to be a workaround for users to be able to reprogram the BIOS Flash with the newer required Bootblock that contains the information needed for the IVY Bridge XEON to work. It is the same motherboard, only the Bootblock in the BIOS flash eprom is different.

Any information from forum members regarding this quandary would be great.

:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## roberden (Jan 2, 2009)

Just found this thread z820 e5-2600 v2 ivy bridge upgrade - HP Enterprise Business Community that has some relevant information. It may be helpful to get started in finding a solution in this thread.

But a word to the wise, that forum is moderated and hosted by HP. I doubt they will allow a solution to be posted there. :nonono:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you seeking assistance or this this just informational?


----------



## roberden (Jan 2, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Are you seeking assistance or this this just informational?


Assistance through collaboration/exchanges to see if an upgrade/update can be accomplished. Same challenge had for the xw9400 thread in his forum. Thanks for asking clarification!


----------



## Z820 (Dec 5, 2013)

roberden said:


> Just found this thread z820 e5-2600 v2 ivy bridge upgrade - HP Enterprise Business Community that has some relevant information. It may be helpful to get started in finding a solution in this thread.
> 
> But a word to the wise, that forum is moderated and hosted by HP. I doubt they will allow a solution to be posted there. :nonono:


Here is the datasheet for the flash chip on the Z820. I have been working on the same problem and wanted to share this.


----------



## roberden (Jan 2, 2009)

Z820 said:


> Here is the datasheet for the flash chip on the Z820. I have been working on the same problem and wanted to share this.


Thanks Z820 (nice handle)! My board has a different brand flash but comparing datasheets they are the functional equivalent. Mine is a Micron MX25L12835EMI-10G. A 16 pin SOIC. I am attaching my datasheet.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Likely it will require jumpering BIOS pins directly in order to disable boot block write protection.


----------

